# Can you get candida in other places?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm aware of the old vaginal yeast infection and I have had oral thrush (have to use a cortisone asthma inhaler). I went to the GI dr with a sore bottom which I thought was just from a hemorroid ( you know the itching). She asked me if I got vaginal yeast infections--that it can irritate the anus too. I'm beginning to think this is true, cause the hydrocortisone cream is not helping, actually it feels worse. thinking I might try some yeast cream in both places. Has anyone heard of yeast causing irritation in the anus?Tania


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Yes, I believe one of my nephews (as a baby) had a yeast infection on his heiny. I guess adults can get them too.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I think so. I had a yeast infection this summer, and within a week, I had the most serious problems I've ever had with my butt. I had a rectal abscess (sp?)--the worst pain of my life! It was truly, truly awful; I wouldn't wish that on anybody! My doctor didn't really say anything about a connection between the two (I don't think she even knew about the prior yeast infection), but I am convinced that the yeast infection spread to my backside, causing the abscess.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Oh my goodness...Its kinda wierd to read this post because about a week and a half ago I had a yeast infection , I went to the doctor and she prescribed the 7 day cream so I used it. That area feels much better, but I noticed that yesterday I was feeling a little sore in the butt and today it feels like a hemmorhoid . Now Im wondering the same thing myself, if it could possibly be an infection or something. Im going back to the doctor on thursday.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Could be something else.But, it would take a biopsy to find out.lichen sclerosis et atrophicusLichen sclerosis et atrophicus (LSA) is an uncommon disorder of unknown cause. The lesions can be seen in women and men but are much more common in women. The genital region is the area that is generally affected. The involved skin is usually atrophied (thinned) and whitish. There may be no symptoms but tenderness, pain and itchiness are often present. Topical steroid creams usually are used for treatment although other topical preparations are occasionally employed. When the onset of disease occurs in prepubertal girls, complete clearing or improvement may occur around puberty. Lesions in older women are often less likely to resolve permanently. Women with this disease must be followed by a dermatologist and/or gynecologist on a regular basis as squamous cell carcinoma may develop within the involved areas.


----------



## FoodAllergyMom (Apr 16, 2001)

I don't see why it couldn't.... I know that a woman can "transfer" the yeast infection to her mate (and he can pass it back to her). Try the cream and see what happens...


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Actually, when I get yeast infections, my rectal area is almost ALWAYS involved. In fact, sometimes it is one of the first signs. I get a different "itch" in the rectal area from if I am having a hemmorrhoid flare. The discharge from the vagina which has yeast, gradually trickles down (usually when you sleep) to the perianal area and causes the rectal discomfort. You don't really need to treat the rectal area, just the vaginal area as you normally would with a yeast cream and the rectal area will clear up also.Christine


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My sister had a yeast infection on her chest a few years ago! weird!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Haven't been to this women's page for awhile, and not sure if I've ever posted here. Thought I'd check it out again and saw this one. The answer in a word is "yes."I didn't have much itching at all, just pain (butning-nerve, wave-like after frequent soft-stooling cycles). Mine was termed proctalgia by my GI, but that and the stooling went away after treatment with Diflucan antifungal per my allergist who found me extremely sensitive to the candida, other molds and preservative/food additives, I'm thinking it could have been the candida over-growth post antibiotics.I have fibromyalgia too, which is probably why the GI thought proctalgia. Of course, then he made this stupid statement like "Maybe if you would be a happier person, you wouldn't be having this problems." Yes, I did feel like kicking him in the balls, then. (Can I say balls on this forum?) Anyway, he certainly had them for making such a statement.So there you have it, Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, you misguided GI specialist, from no less than a large respected medical college! They certainly don't know everything there. Actually, when they make stupid comments like that, it is usually because they don't know the answers, so they blame the symptoms on their patient's imaginations. They don't come out looking so ignorant, they just make their patients feel that way. I guess that theory backfired. They may also been trying to hide the fact that my Dermatologist did this to me by having me on the antibiotic so long (protecting "one of their own"?), or they could have just been ignorant to this fact, which also makes them look bad in my eyes, since they are not paying attention to what medications you are on and the possible side-effects. Anyway you look at it, it was a sad, sad day, in GI-ville.







Hope you are feeling better, Tania, and were able to nip it in the bud. Mine went on for years before my allergist was able to diagnose it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

go, moldie, go!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just a little more "passive-agressive" behavior on my part. That's what happens if you don't tell them what you think at the time! You think I'd be over it by now.







I was thinking of deleting some of this. As it was, I made a freudian (said butning, instead of burning.







I really should write that letter to them. Jan, you have to stop encouraging me!


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

WhooHoo! Way to go, Moldie, Girlfriend!!!!! Kick his balls up his anus so he knows what irritation feels like!Both of my babies had yeast infections that I thought were severe diaper rash. I, too, currently am full of candida and cannot get rid of sinus infections/allergies. I've been tested for allergies but they come back negative yet allergy meds help me. Anyone have any ideas as to what I should be doing, how to clean my system out, etc??


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I don't know whether to mention this or not, but here goes...I was recently on an antibiotic for sinusitis, and developed oral yeast symptoms. My doctor said to try yogurt. Someone on the IBS board suggested Culturelle, which is a strain of acidophilus that survives longer in the colon than the type in yogurt or other probiotic pills. I was skeptical, but tried Culturelle since it also is supposed to be helpful for antibiotic-induced diarrhea. Within three days of starting Culturelle, my oral yeast infection was gone. I mean, my totally gross, yeasty tongue was entirely pink and normal! Was it a coincidence? I don't know, but I'm staying on the Culturelle because, although it does increase gas for a short time, your body adjusts and I now have less gas than before, more normal BMs, and no yeast problems. I'm not sure but I hope it was the Culturelle that made the difference. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------

